# page scrolling



## worldspeak

Hello
Often, when I search for a term I have to click on a lot of terms before I find an answer.  Every time I have to refer back to the dictionary page with the list of terms, it always goes back to the top of the page.  Even if I was previously at the bottom it will momentarily show the bottom, then switch to the top.  If the list is a long one, it's a real pain to have to scroll down every time to go back to where I was on the list.  Is this unique to Word Reference and is there any way I can change this?  I don't have this problem with any other website.  
Thanks very much.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi worldspeak,

It would help if you could provide a little more detail about exactly what you do.
For example, if you click on a word in a dictionary page, do you then press 'back' to return to the page?  I just tried this, and when I returned to the previous page, the cursor was exactly where I had been before.

I don't know if I have understood your exact sequence of actions.  In any case, you could, when clicking on a term, open the link in a new tab.


----------



## worldspeak

Thanks cuchuflete, you understood right.  I do press " back" like you said and it goes back to the top.  This is especially time consuming when there is a loooong list and I have to scroll back down and find my last spot.  However, if I go forward, the cursor will go back to where it was on the individual entry.  I'll try your suggestion to open a new window each time.  Unless there is some setting that I could change that is unique to Word Reference, I think that might be my only solution.  
P.S. You have an amazing number of posts!


----------



## jann

Two thoughts here:

1.  If I open a dictionary page, wait until it has fully loaded, scroll to the bottom of the entry, click a link there at the bottom, view the new page, and then click the back button in my browser (or use a keyboard shortcut for "back"), I am returned to the bottom of the dictionary page, not the top.... just like cuchuflete.

2.  Sometimes I click a dictionary entry and then scroll to the end immediately and quickly (e.g., using the "page down" or "end" button), because I want to view the thread list at the bottom... only to find that I am then deposited back at the top again half a second later when the advertisement finishes loading.  The delay would be longer on a slower connection... and the only way to avoid the problem is to wait until the ad loads all the way before scrolling.  Mike Kellogg is aware of this annoying little issue and has told me that he would like to find a solution, but I know he is busy... or perhaps it is not a technically simple matter.

If no.2 is not an accurate description of what you're experiencing, then is this a new problem for you?  Or has it always been the case?  If it's new, I suggest that you try the fix-all solution of clearing your cache and restarting your browser to see if it helps.   If you still have the problem, then we'll need a more detailed, step-by-step explanation of how you produce this symptom, so that we can try to reproduce it.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,

I've been working on a fix for that.  Let me see if I can get it working soon. Normally, when you search for a term, many people want the cursor to show in the searchbox to search for another term.  Unfortunately, putting the focus back to the search box is not what you want when you hit the back button. Till then, I recommend using ctrl-click to open the threads in a new tab in your browser.


----------



## worldspeak

To Mike, 
What if instead of having the cursor always go back to the box, you were to put another searchbox on the bottom (like a certain search engine does)?  Then it would be conveniently located without having to return the cursor automatically.


----------



## mkellogg

worldspeak said:


> To Mike,
> What if instead of having the cursor always go back to the box, you were to put another searchbox on the bottom (like a certain search engine does)?  Then it would be conveniently located without having to return the cursor automatically.


That would still require some scrolling.  I think the fix that I'm wokring on will solve the problem once I finally get around to making it work right.


----------



## worldspeak

Thanks Mike


----------

